

The House Inside a Hill - Villa Vals, Switzerland - organicgrant
http://twistedsifter.com/2010/02/house-inside-a-hill/

======
exit
the entrance looks like it would trap snow?

------
pizza
What has this got to do with Hacker News?

~~~
organicgrant
Beauty.

